# SI BM MKIV Youtube update posted by StereoIntegrity



## mdcruz88 (Dec 24, 2010)

Video was just posted on Jan 17th. At the 1:30 mark the presenter states that "the motor should be arriving to us middle to late February of 2012".

SO EXCITE!


----------



## mdcruz88 (Dec 24, 2010)

I guess a link would help huh? Duhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Stereo Integrity BM mkIII eddy currents - YouTube


----------

